# Recently IBS diagnosed, confused. Don't know where to start.



## Aaron Daniel Smith (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm resently got diagnised with IBS.I was diagnosed yesterday with mild pancreatitis. I went back today, and the pancreatitis is better. I'm 26 male, 6'2" 325lbs. I eat a lot of fast food. I know that my diet needs to change, but I don't know where to begin. Please help me.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Aaron,

Sorry to hear of the diagnosis. But welcome to the board. As someone else put it, "the club that nobody wants to belong to." 

I think the two most serious dietary approaches are the low-FODMAP diet and the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. I've been on the SCD for about three and a half months, and it has helped me a lot. Others report varying levels of success with the low-FODMAP approach; for some, it appears to work completely.

I'd suggest reading up on these approaches, then come back with any questions you have.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Aaron Daniel Smith (Sep 27, 2013)

I decided, for the next few days to stick to ensure and soft stuff like mashed potatoes. Due to my most recent visit with the ER, i need to take it easy. Having mild pancreatitis, i realized i need to change something.


----------

